# cycles after IVF



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi I just wondered if anyone knows what is likely to happen to your cycles after IVF? We just did our first cycle and it was a bfn    I started bleeding a day after stopping the progesterone pessaries and am now in full flow (and big cramps too!) I am trying to be positive and think about the cycle we have to wait until we can try a FET. I do ovulate on my own but my cycles are naturally long (PCOS) so I just wondered what doing IVF may do to them and what I could expect. Will it be longer or shorter? can i expect to ovulate at all? We will try naturally next month although we don't hold much hope of success! What have we got to lose?


Any opinions appreciated xxx


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi louisoscar,

From my own personal experience I've found that since my BFN in September my cycle has been pretty much the same.  I suffer from Endo so usually have lots of pain but it certainly hasn't got any worse or heavier.

Hope that helps.. everyone will be different.


----------

